# Galvanized wire ok for rats?



## lasgsd (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi there. I'm new to owning rats and working on plans for building my own cages.

I have TONS of galvanized 1/2" square welded wire left over from my rabbitry. Is this safe to use for building a rat cage?

I've already learned alot from this board already. Thanks!

Lauri


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

Galvanized wire is safe by all means, but not necessarily good to make a cage out of, I'm afraid.  Since it's not coated, it soaks up urine over time because rats climb on the bars of their cages. I have a cage with galvanized wire on the doors, and it doesn't really stink yet, but I've only been using it since January or February. I only got galvanized because it's the only wire locally available. I've heard about people having to replace wire cloth every now and then when they rat-safe cages with large bar spacing.

So, you CAN use it, but it's up to you if you'd feel like dealing with the probability of replacing it.  If you can find powder or PVC-coated, though, both of those are good options, as well. 

I hope you find something that works for you, and welcome aboard!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

If rats chew on the wires too much they can be hurt by nickel poisoning(I think it's nickel, not sure but it is some metal they can get hurt by).


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

It's Zinc poisoning. -remembers this because her rat is named Zinc- XD


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i wouldn't sudjest it. i would just buy a cage. preferably a Ferret nation.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

KayRatz said:


> It's Zinc poisoning. -remembers this because her rat is named Zinc- XD


Thanks!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I had to cover one of my cages in mesh .. and over here the only thing we really have is galvanized stuff. You can always powdercoat at home or I got some child-safe acrylic paint from a local DIY store and used that to cover it. It takes a few coats to make it withstand a bit of chewing, but it seems to have worked quite well.

Cleaning the wire in a 50/50 water/vinegar solution also helps remove the excess residue from the zinc coating .. making it all-round safer too.

But I will agree - untreated glavanized metal isn't an ideal option for a cage

Just another idea to throw out there.


----------



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

Rat urine can do some pretty hardcore stuff to uncoated galvanized wire over time, as well.


----------

